# Favorite quotes?



## TheUndeadPhoenix

I was wondering something about everybody on this website. I want to know what everybody's outlooks on life and other shit are
So: What are your favorite quotes? Any languages, but please, tell us what it translates to?

My favorite quotes are:
"People are stupid. But a person, on the other hand, can be smart." Me

For every gun, there is a man. Every man has a price tag. No man is evil, no man is good. Man chooses his path based on personal gain, whether he wishes to admit it or not. Also me

"Listen up you primitive screwheads. You see this? This is my BOOMSTICK!!" Bruce Campbell as Ash J Williams in Army of Darkness

"A fish gig I lanced into his eye and knocked his ass overboard" Voltaire, This Ship's Going Down

"It is the rule in war, if ten times the enemy's strength, surround them; if five times, attack them; if double, be able to divide them; if equal,engage them; if fewer, be able to evade them; if weaker, be able to avoid them." Sun Tzu

"The one thing I hate more then prophecy is self fulfilling prophecy" - Bill Maher, Religulous

"Denn die Todten reiten schnell" Because the dead ride fast, Dracula


----------



## spudnic

eat nails shit freight trains


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

spudnic said:


> eat nails shit freight trains


That sounds extremely painful. Both ways. The first not so much, the latter, yeah... xD Talk about goatse


----------



## Sydney

to the undeadphoenix: i like that first quote alot, im gonna remember that.


----------



## Sydney

And i always liked: an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind.


----------



## Vonuist

"Never ever work" - Quentin Crisp.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Sydney said:


> to the undeadphoenix: i like that first quote alot, im gonna remember that.


Yeah, that's a good one. I came up with it from a conversation with a friend of mine. We were talking about stupid people xD


----------



## Vonuist

"Never keep up with the Joneses. Drag them down to your level."

And some footage of the gentleman himself:


----------



## Vonuist

"The free thinking and non-conformist behavior encouraged in the backwoods was a threat to imperialist white supremacist capitalist patriarchy, hence the need to undermine them by creating the notion that folks who inhabited these spaces were ignorant, stupid, inbred, ungovernable. By dehumanizing the hillbilly, the anarchist spirit which empowered poor folks [white and black] to choose a lifestyle different from that of the state and so called civilized society could be crushed. And if not totally crushed, at least made to appear criminal or suspect."
— Bell Hooks


----------



## trash diver

Vonuist said:


> "The free thinking and non-conformist behavior encouraged in the backwoods was a threat to imperialist white supremacist capitalist patriarchy, hence the need to undermine them by creating the notion that folks who inhabited these spaces were ignorant, stupid, inbred, ungovernable. By dehumanizing the hillbilly, the anarchist spirit which empowered poor folks [white and black] to choose a lifestyle different from that of the state and so called civilized society could be crushed. And if not totally crushed, at least made to appear criminal or suspect."
> — Bell Hooks


Well said.


----------



## spudnic

i usualy tag that when im ridin


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

spudnic said:


> i usualy tag that when im ridin


Nice heh, I'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## Earth

AIR IS GOD, WITHOUT IT WE DON'T EXIST. (MANSON)


----------



## Beegod Santana

"Well you don't, wanna fuck with Beegod. Cause Beegod, will fucking kill you..." - The Late Ronald Regan.


----------



## Ramen Tamer

My favorite quote is my signature...It's from Doctor Who.


----------



## spudnic

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Nice heh, I'll keep an eye out for it


word


----------



## bryanpaul

"democracy is two wolves and a lamb voting on what to have for lunch...liberty is a well armed lamb contesting the vote"........read that today


----------



## Vonuist

"Certitude belongs exclusively to those who only own one encyclopedia."
-Robert Anton Wilson 

*
*


----------



## Dirty Rig

"Do what you want. Just don't go to Philadelphia."
-Agent Fox Mulder


----------



## Vonuist

'I've always lived in the woods, it's damp and dirty, but it's better than prison.'
-Fat George


----------



## Vonuist

'Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar' - Sigmund Freud.


----------



## Dirty Rig

From our towers we cried, "Every man shall bear a soul, a right no other beast shall bear." And in the shadows, dogs shook their heads. "Shame upon those apes. Pride comes before the fall."
-Fall of Efrafa


----------



## Vonuist

'The hunter who chases two rabbits misses both. If you must fail, fail spectacularly, chase two tigers.'
-Traditional


----------



## trash diver

The healthy man does not torture others.generally,it is the tortured who become torturers.​Carl Jung​


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Just thought of another one

When a man makes a beast out of himself, he gets rid of the pain of being a man.

Edit after seeing the one above me

The healthy human mind doesn't wake up in the morning thinking this is it's last day on Earth. But I think that's a luxury, not a curse. To know you're close to the end is a kind of freedom. Good time to take... inventory. Outgunned. Outnumbered. Out of our minds on a suicide mission, but the sands and rocks here stained with thousands of years of warfare... they will remember us for this. Because out of all our vast array of nightmares, this is the one we choose for ourselves. We go forward like a breath exhaled from the Earth. With vigor in our hearts and one goal in sight: We will kill him.


----------



## Vonuist

"If you end up with a boring miserable life because you listened to your mom, your dad, your teacher, your priest, or some guy on television telling you how to do your shit, then you deserve it."
— Frank Zappa


----------



## Dirty Rig

"A slow death awaits us beyond a barbed-wire tightrope called 'life' that we troll upon so heavily. The pressure is killing us! The stress on the Earth is suffocating our spirits, causing misery to the heart. Illness and disease are certain to follow. We are old now, before we were even born. My womb is filled with cement and I am still hungry! My heart pounds wearily with a blood of lead and mercury. I am not strong; my hands are sharp and jagged as daggers. Not good for touching, or holding or helping. This is the mutation of tomorrow's pollutants and we no longer cry for the disasters that we've created, sustained, perpetuated, pretended. There is no Judgement Day, only reckoning which can no longer be ignored. We lay awaste our bodies. We lay awaste our minds."


----------



## The Silent Lamb

"Those who hate most most fervently must have once loved deeply; those who want to deny the world must have once embraced what they now set on fire."
-Kurt Tucholsky

"If today I stand here as a revolutionary, it is as a revolutionary against the revolution!"
-Adolf Hitler


----------



## Dead horse

Thats easy......The Journey of a thousands miles begins with a single step -Lao Tzu


----------



## CardBoardBox

My signature for one...

"Want only what you need, need only what you want"

"Our knowledge has made us cynical. Our cleverness, unkind. We think too much and feel too little. More than machinery we need humanity. More than cleverness we need kindness and gentleness. Without these qualities, life will be violent and all will be lost" - Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Fwingnut

60% of the time, I'm right all the time.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Dead horse said:


> Thats easy......The Journey of a thousands miles begins with a single step -Lao Tzu


Ahhh, your chi is strong, young grass hopper.


----------



## chaosfactorxx

The important thing is not to stop questioning. Curiosity has its own reason for existing. One cannot help but be in awe when he contemplates the mysteries of eternity, of life, of the marvelous structure of reality. It is enough if one tries merely to comprehend a little of this mystery every day. Never lose a holy curiosity. -Albert Einstein

"And now Harry, let us step out into the night and pursue that flighty temptress, adventure." - Dumbledore.
The miserable have no other medicine but only hope - Measure for Measure, William Shakespeare.


----------



## Vonuist

'It all depends on whether you have things, or they have you.'
-Robert A Cook


----------



## slurricane

'i need to get hot food in my stomach. i need to get the cum off of my back'


----------



## Nelco

swimming in oceans of twilight, gaurding bones, veiled in veins, traveling the cords of love, back to my origin of creation-me

if you hesitate, don't do it-eddie murphy


----------



## river dog

"through this life you ramble you'll meet lots of funny men, some will rob ya with a 6 gun, some with a fountain pen" - woody guthrie


----------



## CrisM

"Punk's dead and you're next!"


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Heh, this thread is like the easiest way for people to get likes  I'm liking like every single post 

Also

He who makes a beast out of himself gets ride of the pain of being a man - Samuel Johnson


----------



## slurricane

lol this is a good thread.


----------



## river dog

"fuck you" - i think we've all said this at some point with various degrees of conviction


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

slurricane said:


> lol this is a good thread.


Yeah it is


----------



## slurricane

'i know you can go to mecca, but can you go to ikea?' -hipsters at hurricane irene party
'i love nigger quests' -baltimore's last african king, at his own roast
'i told her to get an hp lovecraft book. dads love hp lovecraft' -hipsters at hurricane irene party
'crackwhores are not scum, kyle' -punx girls yelling at my boyfriend
'it's a really nice day, i think i want to spend it in the hospital' -my boyfriend lolling at people in ambulances
'i get excited about anything that's potentially vaginal' -former travel partner regarding to a geneology center.. -__-
'he's like a conspiracy theory goth' -punx at hurricane irene party
'i thought chorizo was slang for heroin' -boyfriend after explaining what chorizo was to him

people...


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

river dog said:


> "fuck you" - i think we've all said this at some point with various degrees of conviction


"Fuck you." Never understood that insult, because fucking someone is actually really pleasant. If we're trying to be mean, we should say "unfuck you!"


----------



## EphemeralStick

"The calm cool face of the river asked me for a kiss"


----------



## GIRL

"Fairy tales are more than true; not because they tell us that dragons exist; but because they tell us that dragons can be beaten."
-G.K. Chesterton


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> "Fuck you." Never understood that insult, because fucking someone is actually really pleasant. If we're trying to be mean, we should say "unfuck you!"


By the way, I should mention that Lenny Bruce said that.


----------



## hobogestapo

not all those who wander are lost... tolkien.

didgeridoo-didgeridont

if life is a garden wheres my lawn mower.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

hobogestapo said:


> not all those who wander are lost... tolkien.


Fuck yes!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

"All warfare is based on deception. Hence, when able to attack, we must seem unable; when using our forces, we must seem inactive; when we are near, we must make the enemy believe we are far away; when far away, we must make him believe we are near." - excerpt from Sun Tzu's Art of War


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

"Shit, Piss, Fuck, Cunt, Cocksucker, Motherfucker, and Tits." - The late George Carlin


----------



## slurricane

'the wayans brothers built the pyramids'


----------



## Lilly

"There is no fate but what we make" Terminator...Judgment day I think


----------



## EphemeralStick

"I'm kinda nervous, this is my first time with a guy." makes me laugh everytime.


----------



## bryanpaul

"if your gonna be walkin...you might as well be stumblin"


----------



## Vonuist

"...We must be as stealthy as rats in the wainscoting of their society. It was easier in the old days, of course, and society had more rats when the rules were looser, just as old wooden buildings have more rats than concrete buildings. But there are rats in the building now as well. Now that society is all ferrocrete and stainless steel there are fewer gaps in the joints. It takes a very smart rat indeed to find these openings. Only a stainless steel rat can be at home in this environment..."
-'The Stainless Steel Rat', Harry Harrison, 1957.


----------



## sporadicghost

"One doesn't become an artist overnight. First you have to be crushed, to have your conflicting points of view annihilated. You have to be wiped out as a human being in order to be born again an individual." --Henry Miller, Tropic of Capricorn

"I must not stop to rest here in the ordered facuity of responsible, adult life. I must do this in remembrance of a life beyond all comparison with the life which was promised me, in remembrance of the life of a child who was strangled and stifled by the mutual consent of those who had surrendered. Everything which the fathers and the mothers created I disown. I am going back to a world smaller than the old Hellenic world, going back to a world which I can always touch with outstreached arms, the world of what I know and see and recognize from moment to moment. Any other world is meaningless to me, and alien and hostile." ---Henry Miller, Tropic of Capricorn


----------



## L.C.

"Never argue with a fool, because someone walking past may not be able to tell which one is the fool."


----------



## Orzhr0n

"It's not because things are difficult that we don't dare; It's because we don't dare that things are difficult."


----------



## Deleted member 363

I go to Mr. Sagan for inspiration.

"For as long as there been humans we have searched for our place in the cosmos. Where are we? Who are we? We find that we live on an insignificant planet of a hum-drum star lost in a galaxy tucked away in some forgotten corner of a universe in which there are far more galaxies than people. This perspective is a courageous continuation of our penchant for constructing and testing mental models of the skies; the Sun as a red-hot stone, the stars as a celestial flame, the Galaxy as the backbone of night."

"And we who embody the local eyes and ears and thoughts and feelings of the cosmos we've begun, at last, to wonder about our origins. Star stuff, contemplating the stars organized collections of 10 billion-billion-billion atoms contemplating the evolution of matter tracing that long path by which it arrived at consciousness here on the planet Earth and perhaps, throughout the cosmos."


----------



## L.C.

If god never gives us more than we can handle, why do people commit suicide?-Me


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Porn porn porn, oh hey my sister, porn porn porn porn

-Beavis


----------



## sons of vipers

"All I had to offer anyone was my own confusion"
-Jack Kerouac in On the Road

"Never tell anybody anything, if you do you start missing everybody"
-J.D. Salinger in Catcher in the Rye

*"It should not be denied that being footloose has always exhilarated us. It is associated in our minds with escape from history and oppression and law and irksome obligations. Absolute freedom. And the road has always led west."*
* -Christopher McCandless in Into the Wild*


----------



## Carey 5000

"Five severed fingers don't make a hand" -Daniel Quinn

"The road of excess leads to the palace of wisdom." -William Blake
"It's mah body, I do whatta want" -Eric Cartman


----------



## baconrind

A wise traveler has no fixed plans and is not intent on arriving. Lao tzu


----------



## whaleofashrimp

"you people voted for (insert joke slimy politico here), AND YOU KILLED JESUS" -hunter s. thompson


----------



## littlekittenteeth

" This is your life and it's ending one minuet at a time" Tyler Durden


----------



## Unslap

"Oh my god, I have to take a shit"
-My friend


----------



## Kim Chee

I'm not sure how to quote silence.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I'm not sure how to quote silence.


How about this?

Silence is gold, but duct tape is silver -Anonymous


----------



## trash diver

'' Power blossoms from the barrel of a loaded gun'' Mao Tse Tung


----------



## fateoficarus

"If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face forever" - Orwell


----------



## soapybum

"Your worm is your only emperor for diet: we fat all creatures else to fat us, and we fat ourselves for maggots: your fat king and your lean beggar is but variable service, two dishes, but to one table:
that's the end." - Shakespeare

"Existence precedes and rules essence."

"If you are lonely when you're alone, you are in bad company." - Sartre


----------



## bryanpaul

reading Leevinkansas' story (http://www.squattheplanet.com/threads/the-real-story-of-my-life.11157/) reminded me of this quote from the first page in the book "From Coast to Coast with Jack London" by the historic hobo A-No.1

To Restless Young Men and Boys Who Read this Book, the Author, who Has Led for Over a Quarter of a Century the Pitiful and Dangerous Life of a Tramp, gives this Well-Meant Advice: DO NOT Jump on Moving Trains or Street Cars, even if only to ride to the next street crossing, be- cause this might arouse the "Wanderlust," besides endangering needlessly your life and limbs. Wandering, once it becomes a habit, is almost incurable, so NEVER RUN AWAY, but STAY AT HOME, as a roving lad usually ends in becom- ing a confirmed tramp. There is a dark side to a tramp's life: for every mile stolen on trains, there is one escape from a horrible death; for each mile of beautiful scenery and food in plenty, there are many weary miles of hard walking with no food or even water through mountain gorges and over parched des- erts; for each warm summer night, there are ten bitter-cold, long winter nights; for every kindness, there are a score of unfriendly acts. A tramp is constantly hounded by the minions of the law; is shunned by all humanity, and never knows the meaning of home and friends. To tell the truth, the "Road" is a pitiful exist- ence all the way through, and what is the end? It is an even ninety-nine chances out of a hundred that the finish will be a miserable one — an accident, an alms-house, but surely an un-marked pauper's grave.​


----------



## Alaska

"Language bearers, Photographers, Diary makers
You with your memory are dead, frozen
Lost in a present that never stops passing
Here lives the incantation of matter;
A language forever"


----------



## Vonuist

*“I celebrated Thanksgiving in the old-fashioned way. I invited everyone in my neighborhood to my house, we had an enormous feast, and then I killed them and took their land.” 

~ Jon Stewart*


----------



## Kodiak

“Dying should come easy: 
like a freight train you don't hear when your back is turned.” 
Charles Bukowski.

"Down in the railroad yards they moved across tracks picking cars, places, hoped destinations - better towns, better times, better love, better luck, better something. They'd never find it, they'd never stop looking." - Charles Bukowski

"I have some friends, some honest friends, and honest friends are few; My pipe of briar, my open fire, A book that's not too new."
Robert Service

"But men labor under a mistake. The better part of the man is soon ploughed into the soil for compost. By a seeming fate, commonly called necessity, they are employed, as it says in the old book, laying up treasures which moth and rust will corrupt and thieves break through and steal. It is a fool's life, as they will find when they get to the end of it, if not before." 
—Henry David Thoreau, Walden, 1854


----------



## Yell

"everything is acceptable when you're wearing footie pajamas" - ME


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Yell said:


> "everything is acceptable when you're wearing footie pajamas" - ME


Lies!!!


----------



## L.C.

"I've had far better sex while in jail"-Dropkick Murphys


----------



## Vonuist

"Religion's just what we thought before we understood what mental illness was."
-Frankie Boyle


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

Speaking of that,

"The one thing I hate more then prophecy is self fulfilling prophecy" - Bill Maher, from the movie Religulous.


----------



## Vonuist

“The problem with quotes on the internet is that many are not genuine.” - Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Deleted member 363

^lol


----------



## wildboy860

" you cant live life allive unless half dead " - from me, on a mushroom trip
" the less you have the more you'll gain " - me on an acid trip


----------



## BobbinGoblin

KC9 said:


> I go to Mr. Sagan for inspiration.
> 
> "For as long as there been humans we have searched for our place in the cosmos. Where are we? Who are we? We find that we live on an insignificant planet of a hum-drum star lost in a galaxy tucked away in some forgotten corner of a universe in which there are far more galaxies than people. This perspective is a courageous continuation of our penchant for constructing and testing mental models of the skies; the Sun as a red-hot stone, the stars as a celestial flame, the Galaxy as the backbone of night."
> 
> "And we who embody the local eyes and ears and thoughts and feelings of the cosmos we've begun, at last, to wonder about our origins. Star stuff, contemplating the stars organized collections of 10 billion-billion-billion atoms contemplating the evolution of matter tracing that long path by which it arrived at consciousness here on the planet Earth and perhaps, throughout the cosmos."


----------



## BobbinGoblin

"You're either on the bus or you're off the bus." - Ken Kesey in _The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test_

"We're here to kill the humans and save the forest." - wild boar in _Princess Mononoke_

"Never work with children or animals, you will always be upstaged." W.C. Fields

“I'm sorry if I'm alienating some of you, your whole fucking culture alienates me.” - Bikini Kill


----------



## BobbinGoblin

"Live free or die" - New Hampshire state motto


----------



## Deleted member 363

Ohhh...I love symphony of science! They make some other good videos too.


----------



## wokofshame

" I used to fuck guys like you in prison"
-swayze in roadhouse


----------



## Cardboard

Dead horse said:


> Thats easy......The Journey of a thousands miles begins with a single step -Lao Tzu


Is it just me, or is it weird that Lao-Tzu would measure in miles?
as well, this is a misinterpretation.
"Although this is the popular form of this quotation, a more correct translation from the original Chinese would be "The journey of a thousand miles begins beneath one's feet." Rather than emphasizing the first step, Lau Tzu regarded action as something that arises naturally from stillness. Another potential phrasing would be "Even the longest journey must begin where you stand.""


----------



## Deleted member 20

"If your not living on the edge, your taking up too much space" Randy "Macho Man" Savage.


----------



## Vonuist

"A paranoid is someone who knows a little of what's going on. A psychotic is a guy who just found out what's going on."
-William S Burroughs


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST

"Do what you want. Just don't go to Philadelphia."
-Agent Fox Mulder

that ones cool. i grew up in philly. it's truley a shit hole.


----------



## Vonuist

"Who did the council fight?"
"It split in two and fought itself."
"That's suicide!"
"No, ordinary behaviour. The efficient half eats the less efficient half and grows stronger. War is just a violent way of doing what half the people do calmly in peacetime: using the other half for food, heat, machinery and sexual pleasure. Man is the pie that bakes and eats himself, and the recipe is separation."
"I refuse to believe men kill each other just to make their enemies rich."
"How can men recognize their real enemies when their family, schools and work teach them to struggle with each other and to believe law and decency come from the teachers?"
"My son won't be taught that," said Lanark firmly.
"You have a son?"
"Not yet." 
-Alasdair Gray, Lanark, p.411


----------



## BobbinGoblin

"What is a cynic? A man who knows the price of everything and the value of nothing." -Oscar Wilde


----------



## Ekstasis

If you only read the books everyone else is reading, you can only think what everyone else is thinking. - Norwegian Wood


----------



## cheapsexandbooze

First they ignore you
then they ridicule you
then they attack you 
then YOU WIN

Mohandas Gandhi


----------



## RVLG

"None are more hopelessly enslaved than those who falsely believe they are free." - J. W. von Goethe
"Every daring attempt to make a great change in existing conditions, every lofty vision of new possibilities for the human race, has been labeled Utopian." - Emma Goldman
"The law is an adroit mixture of customs that are beneficial to society, and could be followed even if no law existed, and others that are of advantage to a ruling minority, but harmful to the masses of men, and can be enforced on them only by terror." - Peter Kropotkin
"Cruel leaders are replaced only to have new leaders turn cruel." - Ernesto Guevara


----------



## snot

ya dig


----------



## littlekittenteeth

"Everyone wants to go to heaven, but no one wants to die."


----------



## Vonuist

"Sex is boring ugly hippie shit" - Sid Vicious


----------



## Blackout Beetle

"I'm not an alcoholic. Sometimes I go days without drinking."
"When the world ends I'll probably be sitting in my Ozark Trails tent."
"I'm so glad I found some weed... I can't shave unless I'm high."
"I bet the yuppies on that tourist train are thinking, 'Hmmmm, I wonder how much they pay those guys to sit by the tracks dressed like hobos and pretend to get drunk.'"
"Wow Beetle can sing? I thought her only talent was putting away bottles of vodka."
"Why would I want to live my life by a book that says I can't be a drunken shitstick and its wrong to sodomize your mom?"
"If someone asks me what the hell we're supposed to be, I'm gonna be like, a traveling pile of crap."

Haha, just from kids I know.


----------



## Vonuist

"I'm an asexual could you stop rubbing your groin on me please"
-Me, New Year's Eve


----------



## BobbinGoblin

RVLG said:


> "Every daring attempt to make a great change in existing conditions, every lofty vision of new possibilities for the human race, has been labeled Utopian." - Emma Goldman


----------



## Aurelius

"I saw that my life was a vast glowing empty page and I could do anything I wanted." Jack Kerouac

"Most of my friends are into strange things I don't totally understand--and with a few shameful exceptions I wish them all well. Who am I, after all, to tell some friend that he shouldn't change his name to Oliver High, get rid of his family and join a Satanism cult in Seattle? Or to argue with another friend who wants to buy a single-shot Remington fireball so he can go out and shoot cops from a safe distance? Whatever's right, I say. Never fuck with a friend's head by accident. And if their private trips get out of control now and then--well, you do what has got to be done." H. S. Thompson


----------



## whaleofashrimp

"_fucking_ is a _form of anxiety_ reduction"- martin luther king jr (seriously)
http://www.popmatters.com/pm/review/i-may-not-get-there-with-you


----------



## Eadoin

that first quote phoenix is basically the same thing tommy lee jones says in the first men in black movie. 

""I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ."-Gandhi ​"no matter what the form of government may be, a class restricted society will be the end result. no reformation without revolt." -AAA song​


----------



## Eadoin

also my signature is pretty sweet i think


----------



## Aurelius

"I don't hate cops, I just feel better when they're not around." - Charles Bukowski
I'm not sure if thats the exact quote, but its pretty much it


----------



## Vonuist

*'Bats have no bankers and they do not drink and cannot be arrested and pay no tax and, in general, bats have it made.'
-John Berryman*


----------



## ipoPua

3-Mutable. The keystone here is adaptation, harmonizing; Wisdom and love are crystallized from the two preceding forces.
-C. AQ. LIBRA

The mynahs are like electric light. They don't belong to anybody.
Huxley(Island)

The transitions from to life to death and back to life are so ghostly easy, a magical action for naught! Like falling asleep and waking up again a million times, the utter casualness and deep ignorance of it. I realized it was only because of the stability of the intrinsic Mind that these ripples of birth and death took place, like the action of the wind on a sheet of pure, serene, mirror-like water. I felt sweet, swinging bliss
Kerouac ofc, on the road

Technological progress has merely provided us with more efficient means for going backwards.
Huxley

Be sure not to roar at bees and don't hurt the cur and if the tennis party comes on with everybody's hirtless don't make eyes at the searchlight or the sun'll kick a girls ass right back at you cats and all, with boxes of fruit an oranges thrown in.
Kerouac again, dharma bums.

The people who did nothing, wh were merely waited on, had all the space.
Vonnegut, deadeye dick

You are going toward a greater love than you have ever known. You are going toward the best, the greatest love, and it is easy. It is so easy, and you are doing it so beautifully.
Laura Huxley to aldous as he lay dying

It was a hard path and a dangerous path, a crooked way and a lonely and a long.
The Hobbit<333

Live by the foam that make you brave and kind and healthy and happy.
Cats cradle, Vonnegut 

Yknow the earth is a fresh planet, why worry about anything?
Dharma bums again

Though the flesh may be bugged, the circumstances of existence are prett glorious.
Drama bums yet once more

If I could get an animal it would be a dolphin. I want one so bad. My m and I went swimming with dolphins and I was like 'how do we get one of these' and she was like 'you can't get a dolphin. What're you gonna do, like, put it in your pool?'
The esteemed miss Miley Cyrus.

death to the civilized,

And PRAISE BOOGNISH!!!

(guess my top 3 authors)


----------



## Vonuist

"I don't hate cops, I just feel better when they're not around." 
— Charles Bukowski


----------



## bicycle

life is full with exits- rum diary


----------



## crux

"Im God's lonely man." - Travis Bickle (TaxiDriver)


----------



## Vonuist

"I have no particular love for the idealised 'worker' as he appears in the bourgeois Communist's mind, but when I see an actual flesh-and-blood worker in conflict with his natural enemy, the policeman, I do not have to ask myself which side I am on" 
- George Orwell, Homage to Catalonia


----------



## Avog0dro

Got a few:

"What you are I once was, what I am you will become."
-_common epitaph seen on gravestones throughout Europe._

"We're all born to broken people on their most honest day of living."
-_Dan Smith._

"Tuck yo dick back"
[email protected]


----------



## ipoPua

my friend just showed me that listener song an hour or two ago^. very hardhitting


----------



## whaleofashrimp

"i cant think much of a man who can only spell a word one way"- andrew jackson (a.k.a the guy on your 20 kickdowns)


----------



## crux

Vonuist said:


> "Sex is boring ugly hippie shit" - Sid Vicious


 

YES! One of my favorites! Of course I personally rather enjoy the act but nonetheless - it _is_ rather dirty.


----------



## crux

littlekittenteeth said:


> "Everyone wants to go to heaven, but no one wants to die."


 
The lot of modern psuedo-christendom.


----------



## crux

"...later humanity itself was found to be nothing more than a collection of atoms,a "blob of tissue," full of sound and fury signifying nothing."


----------



## trenwren

"If we wait until we are unafraid to speak, we will be speaking from our graves." -Audre Lorde


----------



## AnthraxMatt

"For those who believe in God, most of the big questions are answered. But for those of us who can't readily accept the God formula, the big answers don't remain stone-written. We adjust to new conditions and discoveries. We are pliable. Love need not be a command nor faith a dictum. I am my own god. We are here to unlearn the teachings of the church, state, and our educational system. We are here to drink beer. We are here to kill war. We are here to laugh at the odds and live our lives so well that Death will tremble to take us." 
— Charles Bukowski


----------



## Everymanalion

Post some of your favorite insightful or brutally honest quotes.... ill go first...

"And thus I clothe my naked villany
With odd old ends stol'n out of holy writ,
And seem a saint, when most I play the devil."


----------



## outskirts

"In evil roads behind gas tanks where murderous dogs snarl from behind wire fences cruisers suddenly
leap out like getaway cars but from a crime more secret, more baneful than words can tell. The woods
are full of wardens." - Lonesome Traveler, The Vanishing American Hobo by Jack Kerouac

"I guess heaven takes care of fools and scoundrels." - Uncle Charlie

"Good appearance is a letter of introduction." - Brazilian saying

"I rather would entreat thy company
To see the wonders of the world abroad
Than, living dully sluggardised at home,
Wear out thy youth with shapeless idleness."
- Two Gentlemen of Verona, William Shakespeare


----------



## landpirate

"The fact that an opinion has been widely held is no evidence whatever that it is not utterly absurd; indeed in view of the silliness of the majority of mankind, a widespread belief is more likely to be foolish than sensible." Bertrand Russell

"The road of excess leads to the palace of wisdom." William Blake

"Always question authority, and demand the truth" Bill Hicks

"Better lives have been lived in the margins, locked in the prisons and lost on the gallows than have ever been enshrined in palaces" Propagandhi


----------



## dharma bum

*The only people for me are the mad ones, the ones mad to live, mad to talk, mad to be saved, desirous of everything at the same time, the ones who never yawn or say a commonplace thing but burn, burn, burn like fabulous roman candles exploding like spiders across the stars and in the middle you see the blue centerlight pop and everybody goes 'Awww!" -**[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.496094)]—Jack Kerouac[/COLOR]*


----------



## scales

"be the change you wish to see in the world" GANDHI


----------



## scales

"la revolution termina al llegar ala livertad"
"revolution stops when we get to our liberty" DESOBEDIENCIA CIVIL


----------



## scales

"seduce my mind and you could have my body , find my soul and I'm yours forever." ANONYMOUS !!


----------



## outskirts

" There is something to be learned from a rainstorm. When meeting with a sudden shower, you try not to get wet and run quickly
along the road. But doing such things as passing under the eaves of houses, you still get wet. When you are resolved from the beginning, you will not be perplexed, though you still get the same soaking. This understanding extends to everything."
- Yamamoto Tsunetomo


----------



## Vonuist

*"There is no such thing as a neutral educational process. Education either functions as an instrument which is used to facilitate the integration of the younger generation into the logic of the present system and bring about conformity to it, or it becomes the practice of freedom — the means by which men and women deal critically and creatively with their reality and discover how to participate in the transformation of their world."

-Paulo Freire*


----------



## Pheonix

"No political truth is certainly of greater intrinsic value, or is stamped with the authority of more enlightened patrons of liberty, then that... the accumulation of all powers, legislative, executive, and judiciary,in the same hands... may justly be pronounced the very definition of tyranny" James Madison, _The Federalist No. 47_


also like my signature


----------



## hshh

"you may live in a million dollar house but i live under a billion dollar bridge"


----------



## keg

fuck rent.


----------



## Floater

Lemons or Limes, doesn't matter because I have 'ade'.


----------



## machzorton

time you enjoy wasting, was not wasted - john lennon

you all laugh becauase i am different, i laugh because you are all the same


----------



## Pheonix

VIOLENCE IS MORE AMERICAN THAN APPLE PIE AND SOUL TRAIN,
BASEBALL, NICKEL-PLATED 9'S AND COCAINE. - ILL BILL


----------



## Vonuist

"In an honest Service, there is thin Commons, low Wages, and hard Labour; in this, Plenty and Satiety, Pleasure and Ease, Liberty and Power; and who would not ballance Creditor on this Side, when all the Hazard that is run for it, at worst, is only a sower Look or two at choaking. No, a merry Life and a short one shall be my Motto"
-Pirate Captain Bartholomew Roberts.


----------



## Ireen

Birds born in a cage think flying is an illness.” - Alejandro Jodorowsky

never give up on your dreams
keep sleeping

“If you know yourself, then you’ll not be harmed by what is said about you."


----------



## Vonuist

"If you're in trouble, or hurt or need - go to the poor people. They're the only ones that'll help, the only ones." - John Steinbeck


----------



## daveycrockett

Vonuist said:


> "If you're in trouble, or hurt or need - go to the poor people. They're the only ones that'll help, the only ones." - John Steinbeck


Unless someone like you really cares a whole lot nothing is going to get better its just not
-The Lorax


----------



## dolly

"Normal is an illusion. What is normal for the spider is chaos for the fly." - Morticia Addams


----------



## Smell The Magic

"Every time you spend money, you're casting a vote for the kind of world you want"-Anna Lappe


----------



## Pappy

You become what you think about all day long (Ralph Waldo Emerson)
&
A true friend is one soul in two bodies (Aristotle)


----------



## GinGin

"When we have ceased to love the stench of the human animal, either in others or in ourselves, then we are condemned to misery, and clear thinking can begin."

- Cyril Connolly

"I arise in the morning torn between a desire to improve the world and a desire to enjoy the world. This makes it hard to plan the day."

- E. B. White


----------



## deleted user

"when the cities burn, we'll all be warm"

-anti-flag

"to understand, is to transform what is"

-Jiddu Krishnamurti

“It is no measure of health to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society.”

-jiddu krishnamurti


----------



## Benny

In an age when mass society has rendered obsolete the 
qualities of individual courage and independent thought, 
the oceans of the world still remain, 
vast and uncluttered, beautiful but unforgiving, 
awaiting those who will not submit. 
Their voyages are not an escape, 
but a fulfillment. 

~ THE SLOCUM SOCIETY ~


----------



## Pappy

Those who do not move, do not notice their chains
-Rosa Luxemburg


----------



## japanarchist

"We should do away with the absolutely specious notion that everybody has to earn a living. It is a fact today that one in ten thousand of us can make a technological breakthrough capable of supporting all the rest.

The youth of today are absolutely right in recognizing this nonsense of earning a living.We keep inventing jobs because of this false idea that everybody has to be employed at some kind of drudgery, because according to Malthusian Darwinian theory, man must justify his right to exist.

So we have inspectors of inspectors and people making instruments for inspectors to inspect inspectors. The true business of people should be to go back to school and think about whatever it was they were thinking about before somebody came along and told them they had to earn a living." - R. Buckminster Fuller


----------



## Pappy

nature is wiggly. everything wiggles. And all this wigglyness is too complicated
.
when you look out of your eyes, at nature happening out there... you're looking at you


----------



## GinGin

"In the End, we will remember not the words of our enemies, but the silence of our friends." M.L.K. Jr.


----------



## Odin

From a conversation between Diogenes and Alexander the Great.

"Yes," said Diogenes, "stand a little out of my sun."

and Alexanders response...

"But truly, if I were not Alexander, I would be Diogenes."


Plutarch provides a longer version of the story:
Thereupon many statesmen and philosophers came to Alexander with their congratulations, and he expected that Diogenes of Sinope also, who was tarrying in Corinth, would do likewise. But since that philosopher took not the slightest notice of Alexander, and continued to enjoy his leisure in the suburb Craneion, Alexander went in person to see him; and he found him lying in the sun. Diogenes raised himself up a little when he saw so many people coming towards him, and fixed his eyes upon Alexander. And when that monarch addressed him with greetings, and asked if he wanted anything, [7] It is said that Alexander was so struck by this, and admired so much the haughtiness and grandeur of the man who had nothing but scorn for him, that he said to his followers, who were laughing and jesting about the philosopher as they went away,


----------



## Scotty

"Yeah, rednecks were in caves, banging sticks together, they was drinking homemade wine made out of elephant testicles and shit. These were the original rednecks, back in the Caveman Cromagnon Big Dick Days, the day that everybody had a big dick, all women had motors in their pussies, nobody had a job! It was a glorious time on the Planet Earth!"

MOJO NIXON - Redneck Rampage


----------



## ev wood

"Stay glad, keep hope machine running, love everybody, make up your mind." - from Woody Guthrie's 1942 New Years resolutions.

"Do I contradict myself? Very well then, I contradict myself. I am large, I contain multitudes." - Walt Whitman, Leaves of Grass

"& remember, the way you make love is the way that God will be with you."
- Rumi


----------



## Joshua Tree Rainey

because he had no place he could stay in without getting tired of it and because there was nowhere to go but everywhere, keep rolling under the stars...
*Jack Kerouac, On the Road*


----------



## celticpunk

"The joy of life comes from our encounters with new experiences, and hence there is no greater joy than to have an endlessly changing horizon, for each day to have a new and different sun."

Chris McCandless aka _Alexander Supertramp_

"Tramping is too easy with all this money. My days were more exciting when I was penniless and had to forage around for my next meal... I've decided that I'm going to live this life for some time to come. The freedom and simple beauty of it is just too good to pass up."

Chris McCandless aka _Alexander Supertramp_


----------



## Grubblin

What the Hell just happened, who the Hell are you, and where the Hell am I? - Me (after Halloween night in the French Quarter, NOLA)


----------



## Rob Nothing

Father, bless the soldier who has returned home from the war
He has fought with all his might
yet he knew not for what or who he was fighting for
Death waited in the shadows
as he crawled by night for his country
his enemies was many
including the habit he still cannot break
Father, we pray that we might understand what has happened to his mind
and help us understand his reaction to the changes that has taken place here at home
And Father, smile upon us with your grace, for we will need you more than ever
help him understand that when his loved ones remarried
they were truly under the impression that he was dead
and would never return
Oh Lord, we pray

-Funkadelic


----------



## Adnil

"Poor little hysterical witch! In the middle ages you were in conflict with the church. Now it is with the law." - Häxan film card

"It is our world, it is ours and it has been stolen from us. We set out to demand it back, only this time round they didn't call us 'hippies', they called us 'punks'." - Penny Rimbaud


----------



## Animalia777

Take heed therefore how ye hear: for whosoever hath, to him shall be given; and whosoever hath not, from him shall be taken even that which he seemeth to have

Luke 8:18


----------



## Deleted member 29173

"The universe is like a dog. Act fearful and it will sense this and growl and bite you. But approach the dog confidently and it will roll over on its belly for you."


----------



## IanIam

"I only know that I know nothing, I claim no wisdom, large or small." 
-Socrates, transcribed by his student Plato


----------



## Hudson

"Ride freight look great"

- Chris Upham


----------



## David Jones

Love, frienship, respect, will never unite people as much as a common hatred for something
-Anton Chekov-


----------



## David Jones

"I hate sails!"
The Decon (waterworld)


----------



## David Jones

"The world is your oyster, shuck that bitch"
-yours truly-


----------



## David Jones

"Those who go to sea for pleasure, would surely go to hell for a pasttime"


----------

